

Google Launches White Space Database - clinton_sf
http://www.dailywireless.org/2013/11/14/google-launches-white-space-database/

======
deweerdt
google's browsable map:
[https://www.google.com/get/spectrumdatabase/channel/](https://www.google.com/get/spectrumdatabase/channel/)

